# 0720 - Output Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction



## joeybagodonuts (Jul 24, 2007)

I am getting a "Check Engine Soon Light" (which came on just before hitting 100,000 miles) on my 2000 Maxima, and my code reader gives me the above error code.
Having checked other forums, it sounds like this code is usually associated with malfunctioning speedometer and/or odometer as well. However both are working properly.

Any idea what is really causing this message?
How do I go about fixing it? Is it something that I can easily do myself (I am a novice under the hood), can my local mechanic do it, or do I need to go to my Nissan dealer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Replace the vehicle speed sensor? That's the only thing I can think of, unless one of the ABS sensors is failing.

I don't see a P0720 in the FSM, I assume 0720 is a generic OBD-II code and not the Nissan one? *If* it's the speed sensor anyone should be able to do it, although if you're a novice I would leave it to a mechanic.


----------



## joeybagodonuts (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, it's a general code, not Nissan-specific.


----------

